# Exercise in Fibromyalgia



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure Email list:********************************************Exercise in fibromyalgia.Curr Opin Rheumatol. 2005 Mar;17(2):190-4.Mannerkorpi K.Department of Rheumatology and Inflammation Research, Sahlgrenska Academy,Goteborg University, Goteborg, Sweden.PMID: 15711234PURPOSE OF REVIEW: Several studies have indicated that physical exercise isbeneficial for patients with fibromyalgia. The aim of this article is toreview the recent literature relating to exercise in fibromyalgia,specifically articles published between September 2003 and September 2004,to highlight developments in the field.RECENT FINDINGS: Previous studies indicate that aerobic exercise performedat adequate intensity for an individual can improve function, symptoms, andwell-being. A recent study of aerobic exercise showed that training insedentary women with fibromyalgia using short bouts of exercise producesimprovements in health outcomes. A study of aerobic walking resulted inimprovements in physical function, symptoms, and distress. Two studies oflow-intensity pool exercise reported a positive impact on fibromyalgiasymptoms and distress. Two studies of qigong movement therapy werereported, one indicating improvements in symptoms and the other in movementharmony, indicating that this mode of exercise needs to be evaluated further.SUMMARY: The recent studies support existing literature on the benefits ofexercise for patients with fibromyalgia. The outcomes appear to be relatedto the program design and the characteristics of the populations studied.As the patients with fibromyalgia form a heterogeneous population, moreresearch is required to identify the characteristics of patients whobenefit from specific modes of exercise. Moreover, long-term planning isneeded to motivate the patients to continue regular exercise. Informingpatients about the benefits of exercise and adjusting the exerciseintensity to individual limitations enhances adherence. The social supportgained by exercising in groups also enhances adherence to exercise.


----------

